# i want to rootbeer candy basecoats



## E79monte (Jul 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

This here is HOK Kandy Basecoat Rootbeer, with extra pearl mixed into it:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

^^ that is a basecoat no candy?? that color is fucking sick


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 27 2008, 10:23 AM~12274451
> *^^ that is a basecoat no candy??  that color is fucking sick
> *


Nope, its not a true candy. A few people around here thought the same thing, but its candy basecoat. On those real sunny days, sometimes I get fooled myself. It looks even better in the sun. And I'm not sayin this just because its my ride...........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Nov 27 2008, 02:37 PM~12276029
> *Nope, its not a true candy. A few people around here thought the same thing, but its candy basecoat. On those real sunny days, sometimes I get fooled myself. It looks even better in the sun. And I'm not sayin this just because its my ride...........
> *


I bet it looks killer in person


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

nice lac bro. luv the color :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Nov 26 2008, 12:29 PM~12264432
> *This here is HOK Kandy Basecoat Rootbeer, with extra pearl mixed into it:
> 
> 
> *


If you don't mind what pearls did you put in it? And did you mix them into the candy basecoat or in the clear?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 1 2008, 11:06 AM~12301805
> *If you don't mind what pearls did you put in it?  And did you mix them into the candy basecoat or in the clear?
> *


Its copper pearl mixed into the basecoat. When the sun hits it right, you can see the copper in there and it looks bad ass. You can see a little in this pic. But, the more sun , the better.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Dec 1 2008, 09:48 PM~12307404
> *Its copper pearl mixed into the basecoat. When the sun hits it right, you can see the copper in there and it looks bad ass. You can see a little in this pic. But, the more sun , the better.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great! :thumbsup: 


2x's!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Candy Root Beer over a coco brown base coat..


























[/


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 6 2008, 01:13 AM~12351340
> *Candy Root Beer over a coco brown base coat..
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## fleabag (Feb 5, 2008)

SEM/ColorHorizons Wiskey Hyperbase...Candy Basecoat


----------

